# [HOW-TO] Portatiles Toshiba: Teclas especiales

## GipfeX

COMO ACTIVAR LAS TECLAS ESPECIALES EN LOS PORTATILES TOSHIBA

Buenas este how-to va dirigido a todo aquellos que aun no han podido usar las teclas especiales toshiba ( si hablo de la querida tecla Fn)

Gracias al programa FnFx podreis activar esas teclas.

http://fnfx.sourceforge.net -> esta es la web oficial del programa y de donde debereis bajaroslo.

Instalacion:

1) Una vez descargado usad este comando para descomprimirlo:

```
tar -xvzf fnfx-x.x.tar.gz
```

2) Luego entrais en el directorio del programa creado despues de haberlo descomprimido y lo compilais con los siguientes comandos:

```
./configure

make

make install (en modo root)
```

NOTA: algunos os preguntareis porque debemos compilarlo de este modo y no usando el emerge, pues basicamente porque aun no esta incluido en el portage   :Very Happy: 

3)Una vez compilado el programa se habra creado el fnfxd (demonio del programa) en usr/local/sbin/fnfxd y ademas el cliente fnfx en /usr/local/bin/fnfx

4) Ahora lo que debeis antes de ejecutar el demonio para activar las teclas en configurarlo

para eso iremos a la carpeta donde descomprimimos el programa y veremos que hay la siguiente carpeta ~/carpeta_programa/etc donde hay 2 archivos importantes: uno es el fnfxd.conf y el otro es el keymap estos dos archivos son para la configuracion, ahora creamos un directorio en /etc/ que se llame fnfx:

```
mkdir /etc/fnfx (debeis ser root para poder crearlo).

```

Y ahora copiamos esos dos archivos en ese directorio:

```
cp fnfxd.conf /etc/fnfx/ && cp keymap /etc/fnfx/
```

Vale pues ya esta todo ahora al ejecutar: /usr/local/sbin/fnfxd ya deberias poder usar las teclas.

Configuracion:

Si quereis personaliar la configuracion de las teclas podeis ir al archivo /etc/fnfx/fnfxd.conf y configurarlo a vuestro gusto, en la web de FnFX teneis todos los comandos que el programa puede ejecutar, los que hay por defecto creo que son estos:

[actions]

action(key="Fn-Escape";command="mute") 

action(key="Fn-F5";command="toggle video") 

action(key="Fn-F6";command="brightness down")

action(key="Fn-F7";command="brightness up")

action(key="Fn-F8";command="toggle bluetooth")

action(key="Fn-3";command="toggle fan") -> Este es muy curioso ya que sirve para activar voluntariamente el ventilador del portatil, si lo soporta.

action(key="Fn-1";command="volume down")

action(key="Fn-2";command="volume up")

Por defecto el archivo de configuracion trae tambien esta otra parte:

[mixer]

mixer(device="/dev/mixer") -> Aqui debeis especificar donde esta situado vuestro dispositivo de audio por defecto es este y creo que ya os deberia ir con este si no lo canviasteis.

[defaults]

defaults(brightness="7") ->En la seccion "default" podeis añadir el nivel de brillo por defecto una vez se cargue el demonio.

Bueno con esto podrias ya usar vuestras teclas especiales de toshiba.

Por cierto si os habeis fijado hay otro archivo en la carpeta creada al descomprimir que se llama  fnfxrc_example, este archivo si lo renombrais a .fnfxrc y lo añadiis en la carpeta del usuario al ejecutar el cliente fnfx, los parametros de configuracion que hagais puesto en el .fnfxrc se activaran.

No se si me he explicado muy bien pero espero que toda aquella gente que no podia usar las teclas con este mini howto pueda haverle servido de algo, si teneis algun problema a sabeis donde acudir, y si quereis mas info en la web de FnFx esta todo muy bien explicado.  :Wink: 

Por cierto, personalmente yo tengo un problema y es que no me activa al inicio del sistema y tengo que ejecutarlo cada vez que reinicio el sistema si alguien sabe como solucionar esto le agradeceria que me echara una mano gracias.

 :Wink: 

----------

## artic

Para iniciarlo automaticamente mete la linea en localstart y listo,se te ejecutara automaticamente al arrancar.

Salu2

----------

## GipfeX

Muchas gracias artic, funciona correctamente!   :Wink: 

Salu2.

----------

## pelacables

Por si alguien cae por aquí... ya está disponible el ebuil, l oque tal vez no esté aún en el portage ... pero vamos que la isntaalción de un ebuild que no está en el portage no es muy complicada.

Animaros a probar fnfx porque funcioan realmente bien!

salu2

----------

## bontakun

 *Quote:*   

> COMO ACTIVAR LAS TECLAS ESPECIALES EN LOS PORTATILES TOSHIBA

 

disculpen la ingnorancia pero es por el contenido del título... XD ... este programa servirá para otros portatiles???

sony vaio para ser exactos... gracias... ;D

----------

